# How to float a barrel



## frost174 (Jan 14, 2007)

I am trying to make sure that I understand this concept before I destroy one of my stocks. I have an old remington 700 ADL in 7mm Rem Mag that I would like to get to shoot a little better. If I have it right I take a dowel rod the size of my barrel and sand my stock back to the built up piece until a dollar bill will slide down to that point. Then you seal the part you sanded, go to the range and see what you have. If any one has more info or tips that would help me out I would really appreciate it. I have an old 22 bolt action remington scoremaster that I may experiment on first.


----------



## ramsey (Jan 14, 2007)

ttt---------------


----------



## brian chambers (Jan 14, 2007)

I had mine done at the sport shop II in clarkesville, Ga. He is very good and takes great pride in his work. His prices are very fair.


----------



## Glassman (Jan 14, 2007)

All I have ever done is slide a dollar bill between the stock and barrel. If it gets stuck, that place needs to be sanded down. When the bill slides all the way down, the barrel is floated. I then rub the sanded area with boiled linseed oil, which is a natural wood sealant.


----------



## ramsey (Jan 14, 2007)

thanks-----------


----------



## CK'n (Jan 14, 2007)

*and*

wrap a few layers of tape around a rod or file that is close to what you want. Then you can easily hold the sandpaper and adjust the diameter/radius as you go along. Just add another layer of tape. Duct tape does work best or whatever Dollar Tree has in this week. 

The other option is a home made scraper. It will be a lot faster. I make mine from an edger blade. The blade may not work anymore in the machine, but that steel is great for scraping. Easy to shape and hard enough to hold an edge for a little while.

Holler if you need instructions on making a scraper.

If you are near Acworth, stop by the shop and I will show you.

Good luck,
Chris


----------



## AlabamaExile (Jan 15, 2007)

I would glas bed the action as well as float the barrel if that hasn't been done yet.  It isn't very hard to do on your own as long as you are careful and use enough release agent.  From personal experience, glas bedding an action can make a HUGE difference in accuracy.

AE


----------



## frost174 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Thanks everyone*

Thanks for all of the good tips and information. 
Allen


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 15, 2007)

I've done several guns using the dowel/sandpaper method and all helped accuracy-- make sure you reseal it I use polypropylene stain


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jan 15, 2007)

I will have to agree with AE, we glass bed all of our rifles and  it makes a world of difference in the accuracy.


----------



## panman (Feb 10, 2007)

Maby iv been lucky i dont know,but,iv never had to glass bed any Rem 700,just float the barrel.When a young lad,i had many 700s in mostely varment cals.Every one printed one hole groups at 100yds,just buy floating.Now i have to say that they were hand loads and it didnt have to play around much eather to get good accery.Most of them were load HOT for cal.Only one that my dad got me for Christmass used factory ammo all the time.It was my go too gun for big game.It was a 7mm mag,shooting 165 gr.Federals.[printed 34" groups all day long.Gave it to my son and hes useing the same loads and it still shoots as good as ever.pan.


----------



## panman (Feb 10, 2007)

Ment to say 3/4" groups.[34" is a tad bit outside exceptebel]lol.pan.


----------

